# GTG and MECA 2X "Tune-up in Torrance" (SQ Only) - 8/23/2014



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok boys and girls. Last SQ MECA comp in SoCal for the 2014 season before state finals. This will also be a GTG, and hosted by Team WCA.

*Date: August 23, 2014 SATURDAY
Time: 10:00AM - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501*

*It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)*










*Surrounded by Toyota and over the fence from /////ALPINE.*


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so there!!!!!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Yippee I'm in! Michael and Chet, the golden cat trophy is calling you!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Everyone knows the drill! 

*COMPETING*

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

*NON-COMPETING*

Add yo name!!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

The closest one of the season and I won't be able to make it...  I really want to get some more ears on this rig before state...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll try and make it down but a new job might be taking a lot of my time.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in, competing master.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> i'll try and make it down but a new job might be taking a lot of my time.


Mike, hope you can make it! Let us know if you need a ride down.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> The closest one of the season and I won't be able to make it...  I really want to get some more ears on this rig before state...


Damon, if Mike makes it down he can take your car for you


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I'm in, competing master.


HA...maybe...might not be in town for this either...damn.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyer is updated in the OP. Location is set. Thanks xxx_busa!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I might make it. Lol


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

what is the location? pic is not helping me figure it out lol.

and yes, i do need a way down there so if anyone wants me to get there car there..i will, but be ready for a big ass tow truck bill because while i can drive just fine, others around me wont be expecting the challenge of the unknown..


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> what is the location? pic is not helping me figure it out lol.
> 
> and yes, i do need a way down there so if anyone wants me to get there car there..i will, but be ready for a big ass tow truck bill because while i can drive just fine, others around me wont be expecting the challenge of the unknown..


Sorry about that Mike. Of all people, I should know better. The OP is now Section 508 compliant!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Yippee I'm in! Michael and Chet, the golden cat trophy is calling you!


OMG The Golden Cat













I need to sharpen my claws!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for the update. I'll know more after tomorrows second interview. Michael, we should talk cats, i've got a few and even dressed up as one a couple of times lol.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

NON-COMPETING

Add yo name!!


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
jnchantler - James Chantler

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

NON-COMPETING

Add yo name!!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
jnchantler - James Chantler
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

NON-COMPETING

Add yo name!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, what a line up. The Golden Cat certainly is gonna be up for grabs!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> Yippee I'm in! Michael and Chet, the golden cat trophy is calling you!


Meow 

Looks like I'll be doing some tuning this weekend (as well as securing some foldable seating with shade).

Count me in for all 3- should be a nice test-run to wring things out prior to state finals.

SQ Extreme
RTA Out
Install

Looking forward to seeing all of you (those I've met or have yet to meet) there!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Very nice Chet! See yah next week!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*COMPETING*

_SQ:_

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
jnchantler - James Chantler
badfish - John Fisher
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

_RTA Freq Out_
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

_INSTALL:_

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


*NON-COMPETING*

Add yo name!!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna make it to this one


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I don't think I'm gonna make it to this one


You mean you don't want a shot at the Golden cat? That modified class though does look pretty stacked.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> You mean you don't want a shot at the Golden cat? That modified class though does look pretty stacked.


Trust me, I want that Golden Cat lol! I'm really bummed I can't make it since there's gonna be so many good cars in my class. It's ok tho, they'll just have to wait till finals to beat me


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I think someone else wants the Golden Cat


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*COMPETING*

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
jnchantler - James Chantler
badfish - John Fisher
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

RTA Freq Out
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


*NON-COMPETING*

astrochex - Paul Barr (plus wife)


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Glad you and your wife are coming to the event, Paul! See you next weekend! 

jnchantler, see you too next weekend! I'd like to listen to your truck. I didn't get a chance at SiS. 

Dominic, we'll miss you!

DLO13, are you coming out for this too? 

Veloze, bring your lovely wife and Zoey too!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What are we going to do about food?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Linda. I'll miss hanging with y'all.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> What are we going to do about food?



I thought Team WCA has a grill master.  

Happy to chip in if we want to do that again.

EDIT: I think someone also said Taco truck might be an option at the last SoCal event.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> I thought Team WCA has a grill master.


Master of disaster!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Maybe 











Pizza


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Okay FOOD.

I'm getting water, plates, napkins, and some soda,

We can do like we did last time, or go PIZZA, the Crest has great Pizza, 
and we can call it in and pickup or do the Barbaque like our last event, 
We need to make a decisions on this by Monday.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote pizza


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> I vote pizza



Seconded. As much as I enjoyed the grill master's work last time, ordering pizza gives more opportunity for everyone to hang out and listen to cars.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*COMPETING*

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
jnchantler - James Chantler
badfish - John Fisher
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

RTA Freq Out
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


*NON-COMPETING*

astrochex - Paul Barr (plus wife) (downgraded to nope, had another thing pop-up. At least wife is now open to going.)


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Got the invite on facebook.

May go just to hang out with some of you guys again

got to see if schedule works out


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Seconded. As much as I enjoyed the grill master's work last time, ordering pizza gives more opportunity for everyone to hang out and listen to cars.


Third!

Mark and Jim both say Crest Pizza.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Got the invite on facebook.
> 
> May go just to hang out with some of you guys again
> 
> got to see if schedule works out


Where have you been? You were missed.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Where have you been? You were missed.



Like IASCA does with getting 3 points for a sticker on your car, even though it has nothing to do with how the vehicle sounds, I will extend a grill master sq trophy at the event to whoever picks up the position


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Life has been crazy.

Started a new job and moved - so I have been crazy busy.

Then sold my Scion and picked up going to the gun range as a hobby.

I stopped by the forum a few times, but it was a shell of it's former self, so I never stayed to look to see what was going on.

I just picked up an old car and decided I wanted to do something to it, and came looking around here and noticed a few were still around. 



michaelsil1 said:


> Where have you been? You were missed.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be happy to BBQ on one of these












We used to have them where I live until they went with Gas.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sub'd again to see results and cat photos


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Third!
> 
> Mark and Jim both say Crest Pizza.


If the cat loves it it must be good. I'm in. Let me know how much you need and when.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

this cat loves it too..but sadly wont be making it. I got sick last week and my ear still hasnt drained out all the residual fluids..gross huh? basicly my hearing on the right is 20 percent down, so i cant really see the point coming to this kinda show. If something drastic changes..you never know, but i think its likely a no.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> this cat loves it too..but sadly wont be making it. I got sick last week and my ear still hasnt drained out all the residual fluids..gross huh? basicly my hearing on the right is 20 percent down, so i cant really see the point coming to this kinda show. If something drastic changes..you never know, but i think its likely a no.



Mike, get better! We'll miss you this weekend!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

since we are posting cat stuff already..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMXV9KW81Jo&list=UU6cuQ6r2stKlFDV-IcKP06A

a friends house..kind of interesting waking up with that guy in bed with you, although he doesnt really trust me when awake cause i'm not part of his house family.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bumping the list for review


COMPETING

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
jnchantler - James Chantler
badfish - John Fisher
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown (maybe)

SQ2

SQ2+

RTA Freq Out
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


NON-COMPETING

astrochex - Paul Barr (plus wife) (downgraded to nope, had another thing pop-up. At least wife is now open to going.)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Updated 

COMPETING

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
jnchantler - James Chantler
badfish - John Fisher
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+

RTA Freq Out
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


NON-COMPETING
neal00

Add you name!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

As much as I want to be there this weekend, it just isn't going to happen. Three (soon to be four) out of five drivers currently are not installed. I've still got quite a lot of work ahead of me to get the tweeters into their new location, plus all of the deadening. 

Besides, the wife informed me that I will be attending a friend's child's birthday party Saturday. Unfortunate, considering this looks to be my best chance yet to bring home a 1st place trophy.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

BBQ SOUNDS GOOD TO ME...!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Please keep in mind this is a get together as well. A little birdie told me Gary Summers will be in the house. I will also allow any brand new competitor to run his or her car thru and have it judged for free in the Meca format. All u lurkers here is your chance. Get some good feedback.


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

I will bring some sweet potato/pecan mixed pies again for all to enjoy with the pizza or BBQ.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Please check if I got things right below, or move yourself into competing. 

COMPETING

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED STREET

MODIFIED
jnchantler - James Chantler
badfish - John Fisher
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+

RTA Freq Out
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


NON-COMPETING
garysummers
neal00
veloze?
voodoosoul

Add yo name!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Who is judging?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Who is judging?


Don't worry Paul. I won't rattle people's doors or blow up mid basses this time.  

J/K. I don't know who's judging...Jim will just have to surprise us. :surprised:


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

so i went to an elisit rave last night, and i think the bass fixed my ear! either that or it was just time to heal..so now i'm gonna try and make it. Seemed pointless to come with bad hearing but now..we shall see.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> so i went to an elisit rave last night, and i think the bass fixed my ear! either that or it was just time to heal..so now i'm gonna try and make it. Seemed pointless to come with bad hearing but now..we shall see.


Well good, you can take a listen to the car since you missed it in Norcal


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Lycancatt said:


> so i went to an elisit rave last night, and i think the bass fixed my ear! either that or it was just time to heal..so now i'm gonna try and make it. Seemed pointless to come with bad hearing but now..we shall see.


Good to hear. Maybe that's what I need. Look to seeing you there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I've been trying to get to the next level















See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Maybe the Magic Bus will Show up for This ????




BigRed said:


> Please keep in mind this is a get together as well. A little birdie told me Gary Summers will be in the house. I will also allow any brand new competitor to run his or her car thru and have it judged for free in the Meca format. All u lurkers here is your chance. Get some good feedback.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm curious- is this "Magic Bus" a maroon-ish colored Astro van with some 'minor' front end damage?


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

XSIV SPL said:


> I'm curious- is this "Magic Bus" a maroon-ish colored Astro van with some 'minor' front end damage?


Haha, no it's a white Mercedes/Dodge sprinter. Google the magic bus, he has a website.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Googling now... Please hold


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

OK- googled it... I'd love to hear how wonderful it is... at least he's running Dynaudio 

If I had a Daimler van to fill with audio though, I believe mine would look much different than this one... for sure...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

See everyone in the morning...gonna be fun!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

papasin said:


> Please check if I got things right below, or move yourself into competing.
> 
> COMPETING
> 
> ...



Very interesting class... :lurk:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hope it was a great day... sorry I missed it, spent the day buying the wife a new car


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, it was Moms Bday so I had to pass. Would have loved to have seen the look on peoples faces when they got beat by a minivan.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, Richard put the hurt on modified with his virgin minivan... Congrats to Richard!

I'm sitting at home right now listening to some Annie Lennox and wondering how I can get my car to sound anywhere close to this... Grrrrr


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> Yeah, it was Moms Bday so I had to pass. Would have loved to have seen the look on peoples faces when they got beat by a minivan.


Jimmy, yeah, it would have been great to see you again. We look forward to seeing you the next time around! 



XSIV SPL said:


> Well, Richard put the hurt on modified with his virgin minivan... Congrats to Richard!
> 
> I'm sitting at home right now listening to some Annie Lennox and wondering how I can get my car to sound anywhere close to this... Grrrrr


Chet, I think you mean my mom's van.  This event was certainly a "tune-up", as quite a few things were rung out during the event for quite a few and should help heading into state finals. I appreciate the compliment, but having done this once or twice now, I very well know that on any given Saturday (or Sunday), the results could have easily gone a different way and feel very fortunate. And with everyone having an "issue" here or there, I fully recognize modified is a super stacked class and would like to congratulate everyone all around. Modified was incredibly close (IIRC, the point spread between 1st and 3rd was a point!).

Lastly, but most importantly, I'd like to personally thank Jim for organizing the event and Mark for hosting this show at the location in preparation for state finals as it gave folks an opportunity to see where things stand to get things into shape.

A couple folks were taking pictures today (including us), so we will be posting our pics later tonight.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Of course...  Have you yet informed your mother that her van out scored all but two vehicles today?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's start off with some backdrop pics. Linda took these, and she had to go pretty far back to capture the turn out (and there were more that aren't pictured that trickled in and out including a few you'll see from the side lots). But with these can easily see it's a full lot!



















More pics to come...


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you to Mark for hosting, Mike for judging, and Jim for another fantastic show! Also thank you to the people who ordered and went to pick up pizza. Yum!

Time for some pics! 



















People pics:























































The kiddos bonding and having a great time:





































More pics coming!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

My pictures don't do justice. Apologies for the out of focus and not well composed shots. I'm learning how to use a new camera and this one behaves different than our other camera, but here goes!

Gary Summers in the house! Gary, thank you for the seat time! As always, sounding really good! 









































































Random car pics:



























































































The Papasin Vehicles:



















BigRed's truck:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Chet Stout's rockin' vehicle! Congrats and good job on the first run through all the SQL categories for SQL best of show! Keep up the good work and bring it to state finals! 
































































John Fisher's truck:

































































Mark Melheim's:









































































Paul Adam's:
































































Winfred's:














































James Chantler's:

Great job with the work in your truck! Looking forward to seeing your progress and seeing you in the lanes more. 














































Michael Silverman's:
































































The Papasin Family Van debut  :


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

The winners - these are just the pics. Jim will be posting the results. Modified was the most stacked class with 6 competitors. Congrats to all the winners and great job to all the competitors! And thank you to all the non-competing folks who came out to hang out with us! It was a great day!

Modified 1st: Myrna Papasin (That's Mama Papasin!, Richard accepting)










Modified 2nd: John Fisher










Modified 3rd: Not pictured - Michael Silverman

Modex 1st: Paul Adams










Modex 2nd: Winfred (his adorable son accepting with a winning smile)










Extreme 1st and SQ Best of Show: Linda Kobayashi










Extreme 2nd, Extreme Install 1st, RTA 1st, and SQL best of show: Chet Stout


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for putting on another great event Bigred. Thanks again for Mike coming down from the bay with Papasin's and judging.

Was a nice group of cars. Glad to see everyone again.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

good times!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to wish everyone in the bay my well wishes.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Mark thanks for hosting again. Mike for judging thank you. And Jim thanks for organizing the event. Congratulations everybody looking forward to seeing you all at the next one
John


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

badfish said:


> Mark thanks for hosting again. Mike for judging thank you. And Jim thanks for organizing the event. Congratulations everybody looking forward to seeing you all at the next one
> John


Yes, thanks for the use of your property once again.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

To Mark, Jim and also Mike for the hosting, organization and judging of this event. I know there's a lot of effort and time that goes into making events like this happen, and I know you do it for your love of audio... because it couldn't possibly be for the money... THANK YOU!!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

palldat said:


> I would like to wish everyone in the bay my well wishes.


Does that include the Monterey Bay? Lol 
Congrats everyone! Bummed I missed it.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

it was definitely a great day out! some hang ups on a few cars, some distinct improvements, and some fine pizza..oh and that pie? well lets just say..it was really good..like..damn..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for having us Mark!

Thanks Jim for hosting a Competition.

Thanks Mike for judging your ears were keen as usual.

I like having Competitions on the West Side it is a lot cooler. 


I heard a lot of really nice cars. The Mini Van was the one that impressed me the most the Imaging and Mid Range and Tweeter clarity were great. The only thing I personally didn't care for was the overpowering Bass response, I guess that's because I'm an old fuddy-duddy.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

badfish said:


> Mark thanks for hosting again. Mike for judging thank you. And Jim thanks for organizing the event. Congratulations everybody looking forward to seeing you all at the next one
> John


Nice tweets John!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Mark for hosting Jim for setting it up and Mike for judging great event my son even had a great time with the other kiddos. Pie was compliments of Tony (voodoosoul) in his words it's all about the pie lol

Well getting ready for finals hope to see you all there


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

win1 said:


> Thanks Mark for hosting Jim for setting it up and Mike for judging great event my son even had a great time with the other kiddos. Pie was compliments of Tony (voodoosoul) in his words it's all about the pie lol
> 
> Well getting ready for finals hope to see you all there



I forgot to thank you for the Pie.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard a lot of really nice cars. The Mini Van was the one that impressed me the most the Imaging and Mid Range and Tweeter clarity were great. The only thing I personally didn't care for was the overpowering Bass response, I guess that's because I'm an old fuddy-duddy.


Glad you like my mom's van Michael, I think.  But were you playing with the bass knob too?  Or maybe not turning on the sub in your car is the reference? oke:  Really hope to see you at state.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

win1 said:


> Thanks Mark for hosting Jim for setting it up and Mike for judging great event my son even had a great time with the other kiddos. Pie was compliments of Tony (voodoosoul) in his words it's all about the pie lol
> 
> Well getting ready for finals hope to see you all there


Nice to see you there Winfred! Our kids got along great and looking forward to see you at state!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Glad you like my mom's van Michael, I think.  But were you playing with the bass knob too?  Or maybe not turning on the sub in your car is the reference? oke:  Really hope to see you at state.


No I didn't play with your knob. 

I knew something wasn't right with my car, but I wanted to support the event. I just hope it doesn't end up costing too much to fix. 


*I'm not going to State Finals!*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Results have been posted.

Events


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

win1 said:


> Thanks Mark for hosting Jim for setting it up and Mike for judging great event my son even had a great time with the other kiddos. Pie was compliments of Tony (voodoosoul) in his words it's all about the pie lol
> 
> Well getting ready for finals hope to see you all there


I didn't get any pie


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Results have been posted.
> 
> Events


If only I didn't have other engagements.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard a lot of really nice cars. The Mini Van was the one that impressed me the most the Imaging and Mid Range and Tweeter clarity were great. The only thing I personally didn't care for was the overpowering Bass response, I guess that's because I'm an old fuddy-duddy.


It didn't seem overpowering to me...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> It didn't seem overpowering to me...



I didn't say it was *my personal preference* has always been Presence. It used to drive my Bass Player friend crazy he would come over and immediately turn up the Bass on my system.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Just funnin' with 'ya, Michael , and I really like the way your car sounds. I was just attempting a little ironic humor (as a guy running 4 12's)


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry Paul you didn't get any pie man it was good off the chain will see if I can bring one to finals. Richard and Linda you guys are awesome and your kids are troopers we are undecided about bring the family right now because of event date school and work on Monday morning

Unless I switch places with the judge after judging and roll out lol anyways should be fun.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Have you yet informed your mother that her van out scored all but two vehicles today?


I talked to her today. She was pleased.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard a lot of really nice cars. The Mini Van was the one that impressed me the most the Imaging and Mid Range and Tweeter clarity were great. The only thing I personally didn't care for was the overpowering Bass response, I guess that's because I'm an old fuddy-duddy.


Michael, thank you! Means a lot to us! Hope you fix your sub soon so that we can carjack it and take your car to finals.  We want our Michael's Avalon fix. lol It's just not the same without you there!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

win1 said:


> Richard and Linda you guys are awesome and your kids are troopers we are undecided about bring the family right now because of event date school and work on Monday morning
> 
> Unless I switch places with the judge after judging and roll out lol anyways should be fun.


Thanks Winfred! Your son is a trooper too.  I hope you and the family can make it to finals! Understand though if you can't.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Michael, thank you! Means a lot to us! Hope you fix your sub soon so that we can carjack it and take your car to finals.  We want our Michael's Avalon fix. lol It's just not the same without you there!


You're welcome.

I'll get the Sub fixed soon all it takes is time and money. :laugh:


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'll get the Sub fixed soon all it takes is time and money. :laugh:


Wait....what happened to your sub?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the binding post on his box came apart, shouldn't cost more than like $5 for the less than five minute repair, I tried to do it in the parking lot but I wasn't sure if the sub was sealed in with calk or something and didn't wanna risk cracking the frame if I pried it out. explains my comment "everything below 80 seems nonexistant' lol.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Again - For Everyone Coming Out - Look Forward to a Very Strong Showing in the State Finals .


----------

